# Help my Pleco!



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

I think my pleco is going to die. I tested the water and everything is good. Did a good gravel suck n water change. The last 3 days my pleco has been laying on his back with his belly up, just laying there. He is still alive. He sometimes move but then kinda floats off. I've had him for 5 years. Is there anything I can do to save him or is he pretty much done for? Theres no bump or ich or anything on him.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What test kit do you use? Check the expiration date and avoid test strips. Please post exact water parameters. If you are using test strips, change it to API liquid test kit.

How often do you change your water? How much water volume was replaced? Did you add dechlorinator (assuming your tapwater has chlorine and chloramine)? If your tank never had water changes previously, then you have old tank syndrome where the total dissolved solids (TDS) accummulated. Large water changes to old tanks can cause osmotic shock on the fish as the TDS is greatly reduced.


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ill have to go check the name of the kit. I change about 15-20% water, gravel suck and change filters every 2 weeks. I havent added anything to the tank. When I do a water change I use something called "Cycle" been using it for 5 years. All the fish in the tank including the pleco are 5 years old.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I see the issue here. How big is the tank and what else are in the tank aside from the pleco? How big is the pleco? Two weeks gap is not appropriate assuming your tank has high bioload especially as the TDS accummulates faster when you feed more and more wastes are excreted. If I were you, change it to 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

I got 2 parrot fish, 4 tiger barbs, 2 rams and the pleco. There in a 75 gallon tank. Pleco is about 5 inches long and 2 inches wide. I just change the water, gravel sucked and changed the filters today to see if it maybe helps.


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

His belly seems to be really white. IDK if that matters or not.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

changing the filter pads will cause your tank to have a mini cycle if not cycle all over again. the filter pad is a place where beneficial bacteria is housed and removing it and adding a new pad removes all this good bacteria.

you shouldnt need to change/clean a filter pad on a hang on back (HOB) filter until it overflows. when it happens you will know what im talking about. when it does happen, just swish the filter pad around in old tank water and put it back on. when the pad is literally falling appart then you can change it.


----------

